# Netstat output?



## Raikiri (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi, 

been suspicious of someone else having access to my pc for a few days, computer has shut down by itself and also when I shutdown, windows tells me there are other people still logged in - I have only one user account on XP...

Ran netstat -a in the command prompt (no browsers/IM clients running) and this is what I got, should I be worried? If so, what should I do now?

thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What is the environment? Make/model of the modem and router, version of Windows in use, etc.


----------



## Raikiri (Nov 4, 2008)

XP Pro SP3, router is a netgear v9 wireless-G WGR614, modem is virgin media.

What can you get from these details? I assume its nothing serious if you haven't mentioned it in your first post.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

It doesn't look serious, it's normal to have a bunch of connections active, depending on what you have running. 

Do you know who might belong to the IP addresses 84.53.132.48	and 84.53.132.18?


----------



## Raikiri (Nov 4, 2008)

So these connections will be programs on my pc accessing the net? Surely there can't be that many when I had no browsers or internet related programs open?

I'm assuming these IPs were from my two flatmates laptops.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You'll notice most of those are *localhost *addresses. This is basically your computer "talking to itself". :smile: TCP/IP is frequently used for interprocess communication, they're not outside connections.


----------



## Raikiri (Nov 4, 2008)

I see, thanks for teh help John!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I don't see anything that surprises me in the log, if you aren't having issues I'd not worry too much about it.


----------

